# use of upshear/downshear bits.



## jake from the lake (Mar 11, 2011)

Are these bits available with bottom bearings? I work off a template when making oval/tilt top tables. I believe they would be more forgiving on end and side grain I prefer to have the template on the bottom of the work.


Thanks Jake


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

The best of both worlds
Top & Bottom Bearing
Flush Trim/Pattern Bits

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

========



jake from the lake said:


> Are these bits available with bottom bearings? I work off a template when making oval/tilt top tables. I believe they would be more forgiving on end and side grain I prefer to have the template on the bottom of the work.
> 
> 
> Thanks Jake


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jack

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jake

The only one I can recall coming across is the Eagle America 120-0865 Combination (compression) spiral bit with double bearings. Hardly a steal at $96 or even the sale price of $86, but then solid carbide isn't cheap


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit

Compression Up/Down Spiral Router Bit

MLCS solid carbide router bits


========


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit
> 
> Compression Up/Down Spiral Router Bit
> 
> ...


Bob,
Thanks for those links.
Even with the 18 bucks (reasonable) for shipping they are still very cheap.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit
> 
> Compression Up/Down Spiral Router Bit
> 
> ...


Interesting. Given the brittle nature of carbide, I wonder how strong the extension that the bearings go on is? Remember that the bit that the bearings slide onto has a much smaller diameter and the root diameter of the threaded portion is less still. 
If you have an 1/8" solid carbide cutter you treat it gently. If it's a 1/2" one you regard it as fairly strong and would happily take much heavier cuts with it and bash it into the job without worrying too much. 
It strikes me that this is a cutter that despite its overall size, would need more careful usage than a plain solid carbide cutter of the same overall diameter would.

Just a thought.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Interesting. Given the brittle nature of carbide, I wonder how strong the extension that the bearings go on is? Remember that the bit that the bearings slide onto has a much smaller diameter and the root diameter of the threaded portion is less still.


I was wondering the same thing, Peter. I have some experience of pushing (and breaking) non-bearing spiral bits in CNC as well as overhand pin routers and they are pretty strong, at least the 1/2 to 3/4in diameter ones are. In fact they work better if you feed _very_ quickly and use extraction because they recut waste less and are less likely to overheat; believe it or not it is possible to "blue" a solid carbide bit. Generally manufacturers advise you to fed as fast as you can, use adequate dust extraction and keep the chip loading as regular as possible. In hand router use I suppose that means it is probably best to bandsaw/jigsaw within 2 or 3mm of the line to reduce the variation in chipload



istracpsboss said:


> If you have an 1/8" solid carbide cutter you treat it gently.


Ah, now there's the rub. I've toyed with the idea of getting a 1/8in spiral downflute with bearings specifically to work into inside corners on laminate-covered work. My thought is that it might reduce the amount of edge filing I have to do after using a 1/4in trim bit. Maybe I should get one and try it on a future project - with great delicacy

Jake, when you posted originally I assumed that you wanted no break out on either surface, in other words that you were looking for an up/down cut (compression) bit. Was that the case? For template work I've gone a different way and use replaceable carbide tip tooling, like these, which are much cheaper in the long run as well as allowing the template to be used above or below the work


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm using the equivalent CMT one Router bits with indexable knives-Flush trim bits with indexable knives-CMT tools

I actually got mine in the States where it was significantly cheaper than in the UK. It was fascinating roaming from country to country via their different dealers and noting the radically different prices, although I've had some cheap deals on CMT replaceable tip tooling occasionally from Axminster, if they've had a special offer on.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> I'm using the equivalent CMT one Router bits with indexable knives-Flush trim bits with indexable knives-CMT tools
> 
> I actually got mine in the States where it was significantly cheaper than in the UK. It was fascinating roaming from country to country via their different dealers and noting the radically different prices, although I've had some cheap deals on CMT replaceable tip tooling occasionally from Axminster, if they've had a special offer on.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter - By "indexable" do you mean the knives can be adjusted or simply removed and replaced? I've to one of these in the straight bit (not-flush trim) flavor and I thought they were simply a replacement item:
In-Tech Series Insert Flush Trim Router Bit -ToolsToday-Industrial Quality Router Bits
I like the bit and will likely acquire some more. Downside is replacement knives are only sold in a quantities of 10 at $5 US ea.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> It was fascinating roaming from country to country via their different dealers and noting the radically different prices, although I've had some cheap deals on CMT replaceable tip tooling occasionally from Axminster, if they've had a special offer on.


Peter, I'd seriously consider Wealden Tool in Kent were I you. They do a range of disposable tip cutters at very good prices. They also sell tips in ones or tens, and if you have Trend or Titman TC-RT cutters the tips are suitable for those, too. Can't say about CMT yet, but the Wealden tips are probably good for them, too. I've sort of standardised on 50 x 12 x 1.5, 30 x 12 x 1.5 and 12 x 12 x 1.5 tips to reduce the amount of money I have tied up in dead spares, but to be frank I don't blunt them that quickly and even if I do, as you know, there's a second pair of edges available by just flipping the tips.

John

As far as I can tell a lot of the disposable tips used in woodworking tooling are interchangeable between brands. It may be worth looking around for another supplier of the tips, possibly even use eBay as I have done a few times

Edit: Just looked at the Trend Cutters website in the UK and they price their tips in ones. The one you need for that cutter seem to be the type RB/A which list at £6.96 each here. Trend have a US subsidiary whoi may be able to help you. It's interesting to note that Trend and Amana share many of the same designs of cutters - they both appear to buy from the same Israeli manufacturer - so any European posters who need an Amana cutter might be as well of taking a look at Trend's catalogue.

Edit #2: Peter, I just looked at your cutter in the CMT catalogue. It appears to use the 790.500.00 tip which is 50x12x1.5mm. What's the betting that it has the same mounting holes as the Wealden Easi-Tip cutter. _n which case replacements are a paltry £2.45 (ref: TK50) against the £6.76 Axminster want for the CMT tips (for those not in the know Axminster Power Tool are CMT's UK distributors)

Regards

Phil_


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Phil - Thanks for the input. I really haven't been pursuing replacements just yet. As you said, they are reversible and the first side is showing no signs of giving in for awhile yet.


----------

